# Timber Holes



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought I would try something new today and so went to the Timberholes. I was intrigued by the picture of a submerged primordial forest, maybe petrified, down there. However, we saw nothing on the screen to indicate anything sticking up like a tree; just gently undulating bottom. Anyway, there were several boats there, mostly from Destin including a very large party boat; it's rails packed with fishermen. We did not do well there, using live cigar minnows and squid for bait. One mahi mahi, an Atlantic sharpnose shark and a large black tip shark. Also, many squirrel fish and baby flounder. We moved to deeper water and drifted on a contour about 180 feet deep, but found no grouper, just more squirrel fish and baby flounder. Ever deeper we tried at 320 feet but still found small flounder and squirrel fish. We did get a wahoo almost to the gaff but he threw the hook when he saw the boat. The water was dark, nowhere near blue. We got an almaco jack on the way in. The Coast Guard reported on Channel 16 a severe storm at Navarre headed SW so we high tailed it to home. Not much to show for a trip 27 miles from The Pass.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang sounds like my last trip a couple of weeks ago. Tough fishing...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a tough day of fishing but at least you got out there and enjoyed a day on the water.

Good call heeding to the CG warnings.

Jimmy


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Nitzey said:


> I thought I would try something new today and so went to the Timberholes. I was intrigued by the picture of a submerged primordial forest, maybe petrified, down there. However, we saw nothing on the screen to indicate anything sticking up like a tree; just gently undulating bottom. Anyway, there were several boats there, mostly from Destin including a very large party boat; it's rails packed with fishermen. We did not do well there, using live cigar minnows and squid for bait. One mahi mahi, an Atlantic sharpnose shark and a large black tip shark. Also, many squirrel fish and baby flounder. We moved to deeper water and drifted on a contour about 180 feet deep, but found no grouper, just more squirrel fish and baby flounder. Ever deeper we tried at 320 feet but still found small flounder and squirrel fish. We did get a wahoo almost to the gaff but he threw the hook when he saw the boat. The water was dark, nowhere near blue. We got an almaco jack on the way in. The Coast Guard reported on Channel 16 a severe storm at Navarre headed SW so we high tailed it to home. Not much to show for a trip 27 miles from The Pass.


I don't think that I've ever seen a lot on the bottom machine when I'm at the Timberholes, but the fish are there. Just take your time and troll around looking for spots and then go back and hit them later.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Cattle boats have fished all the close spots to DEATH ...


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

don't count on your bottom machine at the timberholes. like the other poster said they just show up. its my favorite place to fish


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Cattle boats have fished all the close spots to DEATH ...


Yes they have. I caught some nice grouper here years ago. Last couple of trips it was loaded with cattle boats raping the place.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If your getting a combo or squirrelfish and small flounder your likely fishing sand bottom a bit aways from structure. Food
For thought...


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Seas stayed completely flat(sub 1's) from the edge to the pass. We came through the pass about 6pm with clear skies! But either way threats aren't to be played with!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought the timber holes were just that, holes left behind like when you pull up a tree?

I know the "submerged primordial forest" you mentioned is off the coast of AL (south of Dauphin Island), although there are likely more out there to the east


----------

